

AMD to cut 1,100 jobs, initiate temporary pay cuts - kevin_blogs
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1001_3-10144356-92.html

======
gaius
_AMD will also halt its company 401(k) match._

The cynic in me says that won't be coming back.

It's interesting to see this as a ripple effect, lots of individual companies
say lengthening their upgrade cycle, each one makes no difference in the grand
scheme of things but there are a few companies like AMD and Intel that are
very vulnerable to lots of tiny actions adding up across the entire economy,
not just a single industry in trouble.

